# Tail Light Problem



## sid443 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a strange problem with the tail lights on my 1997 Sentra.

With lights off and brake pedal engaged, left tail light has only one filament on (and it looks rather dim). Right tail light works ok (both filaments on).

With lights on and brake pedal not engaged, both tail lights work as they're supposed to (only one filament on). After I hit the brake, left tail light completely turns off (both filaments), while the right one has both filaments on.

I've tried switching bulbs, cleaning contacts - no luck. All fuses look good.

Please help. Thanks!!!


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Sounds like a bad ground. Check the ground connection to the left tail light.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nova73guy said:


> Sounds like a bad ground. Check the ground connection to the left tail light.


Yes a bad ground, also check the blub holder for corrosion.

Are you sure this isnt a Audi  , had these problems with a Audi I once owned. 

When one filament is on it grounds through the second filament, causing it to be dim.
When both are ON, both at 12V, and the ground is open, no current can flow so they appear both appear OFF. Exactly the problem you describe.


----------



## sid443 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you!!! You guys were right on the money - ground wire got disconnected, right below the bulb holder. Was easy to find once I knew where to look. Thanks again!


----------

